
Ask HN: Would you pay for a referral program system for your business? - snrji
Hi there, looking for a referral program system for a side project of mine I came up with the idea of actually building one, since I didn&#x27;t find many alternatives. Looking for this topic on HN I found two people who had already suggested something like this.<p>What do you think about it? Specifically:
-Do you need a referral program system for your business?
-Do you use one? Which? Did you roll out your own system?
-How much would you pay for something like this? Flat or per signup?
-Which features should definitely have the MVP?
-How would you like the integration process to be? What steps would you expect, what steps would you definitely want to avoid?<p>I&#x27;ve been reading HN Micro-SaaS and solo founders posts for ages but never actually tried to build my own SaaS. If you found this idea interesting and worth pursuing I would definitely try it out, maybe this weekend I would do a hackathon and ship the MVP.<p>Also, I think it should very niche, I would be actually targeting small SaaS businesses.
======
gk1
From googling "saas referral tool" it appears there are plenty solutions
already available. What was wrong with those alternatives?

